# Any hunters



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Ive been noticing alot lately that alot of yall are always saying how you wish you could hunt with us ( Ghost, logo96, shadowofdeath, and me) and i just wanna know some reasons and how close by you may be to see if we could make that happen!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

and if you have new spots that we can come meet up to hunt with you.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea itd be nice to see what others hunt too!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My reason is because i wouldn't mind bagging an armadillo. Im just over 4000 miles away if thats ok? Lol


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Lol I understand thst


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like to try my first hunt, All fly yourselves to the UK and we'll make it happen  LOL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... major distance is the big deterrent.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I got some nice spots for squirrels up here! In michigan. It was cold this winter though and I never got out


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what part i hang out in k zoo and scotts in the summer.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I hunt down in Jackson, but I live in the Detroit area

I found the spot while deer hunting this year. About five squirrels come out after you set up your blind.too bad I only had slugs. I never did go back to hunt there because I never got a deer.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd like to but I'm a few hundred miles away so it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We need a lovejoy hunt.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey squirrell...I am an old man here in clinton township but would like to hook up for a small game hunt....I can't get around well but once i reach the spot I can sit for hours.....and I have my own walker with my own chair...Ohhhh I haven't driven in 5 years


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Ghost..how do you hunt frogs in k-zoo???? and live in florida


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> Hey squirrell...I am an old man here in clinton township but would like to hook up for a small game hunt....I can't get around well but once i reach the spot I can sit for hours.....and I have my own walker with my own chair...Ohhhh I haven't driven in 5 years


Maybe this fall. It sounds like a fun deal.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wife is from there don't hunt frogs there do hunt wood chucks and **** crows I keep saying iam going to take a goose but it looks to easy in the parks.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

maybe we can hook up with crapshooter


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would do that when I come up I plan on going up in july going up to way dam to fish for a week or so and back to kzoo.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I know a great neighbourhood in Canada where there are well over a hundred squirrels roaming the streets. Like tumble weeds.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

getting into canada is the hard part..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No boarders have stopped me.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I would do that when I come up I plan on going up in july going up to way dam to fish for a week or so and back to kzoo.


We're is that. I have never heard of way dam. It sounds like there are more people than I thought


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I can get out easy..it is getting back in....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its in the UP past escanoba I may have spelled that wrong.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I would like to hunt some ptarmigan with a good shooter! in the fall I shoot spruce chicken, ptarmigan in the winter. I think you would enjoy taking one of these


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

is that the white birds that stay on the ground a lot then fly a short ways and go back th the ground.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

at first they fly a short ways but if you keep missing they fly farther and farther


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

spring is the best time for ptarmigan

fall is the best for spruce hen


----------

